# THE WRONG MENU – Murder and a famous restaurant.



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer.* He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer.* He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-y1A1oEKliAU/TtJn37L893I/AAAAAAAAADw/L-NpqxFpV8o/s300/The%2BWrong%2BMenu_small1.jpg

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

*Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

*A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

*A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

*A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murdere*r. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

*A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

*A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

*Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller*.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller*.

*Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer.* He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.*

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter for his freedom.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Another brain-burning thriller.

Ralph Launcier, a successful celebrity chef and restaurateur, is also a drug dealer and a murderer*. He fears that Cameron, his brother in law, who picked up the wrong menu one day, is about to blow open his lucrative drug ring, and unearth his murky past. Ralph plans Cameron's demise. The plan backfires. Ralph is killed. Cameron ends up in jail, dependant on his thirteen-year-old stepdaughter.

Ralph and Cameron are good friends, but when Cameron's inquisitiveness starts to threaten Ralph's life-style, he immediately sets to work to eliminate Cameron. He orders his own wife to sleep with Cameron for information, and tells his sister, Cameron's wife, to snoop on Cameron's activities.

Cameron is hounded from his home, becomes a homeless dropout, resorts to petty theft to survive, and shacks up with a drug taker. Ralph comes after him, but is the victim of his own deathly plot.

A page-turning story of murder, drug-dealing, corruption, adultery, and a step-daughter's love and determination to set the record straight: set against the backdrop of the behind-the-scenes workings of a top restaurant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087E6NF2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu*

Ralph Launcier is a celebrity chef, successful restaurateur, drug dealer and a murderer. When Cameron, his brother-in-law, unearths his past crimes, Ralph fears his world is about to crumble, and plans for Cameron's demise.

Cameron flees. Ralph pursues him to a remote, cliff-top cottage, surrounded by crashing seas. A deadly fight breaks out, and only one of them survives.

The Wrong Menu
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu*

Ralph Launcier is a celebrity chef, successful restaurateur, drug dealer and a murderer. When Cameron, his brother-in-law, unearths his past crimes, Ralph fears his world is about to crumble, and plans for Cameron's demise.

Cameron flees. Ralph pursues him to a remote, cliff-top cottage, surrounded by crashing seas. A deadly fight breaks out, and only one of them survives.

The Wrong Menu
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu*

*Ralph Launcier is a celebrity chef, successful restaurateur, drug dealer and a murderer*. When Cameron, his brother-in-law, unearths his past crimes, Ralph fears his world is about to crumble, and plans for Cameron's demise.

Cameron flees. Ralph pursues him to a remote, cliff-top cottage, surrounded by crashing seas. A deadly fight breaks out, and only one of them survives.

The Wrong Menu
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Ralph Launcier is a celebrity chef, successful restaurateur, drug dealer and a murderer*. When Cameron, his brother-in-law, unearths his past crimes, Ralph fears his world is about to crumble, and plans for Cameron's demise.

Cameron flees. Ralph pursues him to a remote, cliff-top cottage, surrounded by crashing seas. A deadly fight breaks out, and only one of them survives.

The Wrong Menu
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Wrong Menu

Ralph Launcier is a celebrity chef, successful restaurateur, drug dealer and a murderer*. When Cameron, his brother-in-law, unearths his past crimes, Ralph fears his world is about to crumble, and plans for Cameron's demise.

Cameron flees. Ralph pursues him to a remote, cliff-top cottage, surrounded by crashing seas. A deadly fight breaks out, and only one of them survives.

The Wrong Menu
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wrong-Menu-ebook/dp/B0087E6NF2


----------

